# Easter music



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For quite some years now I've taken to listening to Josef Bohuslav Foerster's Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 54 on or around Easter day. In Foerster's original Czech the symphony is titled "Veliká noc" which is literally "Great" or "Big Night". Great Night is, of course, the night that links Holy Saturday with Easter Sunday. In Eastern European (Russian, Slovakian) tradition this is probably the most sacred time of the year.

My old Nonesuch LP









which has been in my collection for decades gives the title of the symphony as "Easter." At least one other recording I know gives the title as "Easter Eve." Whatever the title, the symphony is certainly worth an annual visit.

I had opportunity to hear this work today, Easter Sunday, while driving to Philadelphia to visit grandkids for the holiday. It played on Sirius Radio which is installed into my old Jeep. The symphony was as stirring on the Pennsylvania Turnpike as it has ever been on my home stereo system or wherever I've played it via LP or CD. The radio broadcast is a first for me. But I'm hoping others at this website who have never yet acquainted themselves with Foerster's Fourth will take a listen. You needn't wait for Easter.

The symphony should resonate for fans of Czech romanticism, such as the symphonies of Dvorak or the music of Smetana or Fibich.

Of course the Easter season is for me a special time to visit the great musical Passions, especially those by Bach, but others as well. (One memorable Easter Sunday a few years ago had me hearing the St. Matthew Passion live in concert with the Philadelphia Orchestra and Choruses. It happened also to be my birthday, the concert tickets a gift from my son. Memorable.)

The one other piece I like to visit annually for the Easter season is an album by Patti Smith Group. Yes, you guessed it. _Easter_. Which features the song "Easter", a great song.









Hey. Good music is good music, whatever the genre or style.

And Happy Easter to you all, whether you celebrate the holiday in religious style, or, like me, in a musical way. Both ways work to keep the spirit alive.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> For quite some years now I've taken to listening to Josef Bohuslav Foerster's Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 54 on or around Easter day.


Thanks for this. I have the Osnabrück Symphony Orchestra / Bäumer set that DG Scene released a few years ago, but never consciously realized that this would make great alternative listening on Easter day. Now all I have to do is remember it for next Easter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Heard some snaps on a shop site, will remember it for next Easter indeed.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> The one other piece I like to visit annually for the Easter season is an album by Patti Smith Group. Yes, you guessed it. _Easter_. Which features the song "Easter", a great song.
> 
> View attachment 93652


Patti doesn't appear to be wearing her Easter outfit.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Patti doesn't appear to be wearing her Easter outfit.


That's what they called sexy, Wood......:devil:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> That's what they called sexy, Wood......:devil:


Yes, Pugg dear, I can see that. We had sex in my day too. Some of us may even have had it on Easter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Yes, Pugg dear, I can see that. We had sex in my day too. Some of us may even have had it on Easter.


Oh, dear...............
( Can't comment due trough regulations)


----------



## memewaffle (Apr 17, 2017)

I know it's not really classical, but I like the Lily Rag by Charles Thompson. Also there's a Grieg piece I really like but I forgot the name of...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I was listening to St Lukes passion by Penderecki today.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, being that western Easter ended yesterday, any Easter choice today, I would consider to be egg-centric.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

memewaffle said:


> I know it's not really classical, but I like the Lily Rag by Charles Thompson. Also there's a Grieg piece I really like but I forgot the name of...


Peer Gynt perhaps?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Well being that western Easter ended yesterday, any Easter choice today, I would consider to be egg-centric.


I have to tell you that it is Easter Monday today.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Monday

Western and eastern Easter was at the same time this year by the way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sloe said:


> I have to tell you that it is Easter Monday today.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Monday
> 
> Western and eastern Easter was at the same time this year by the way.


Thanks for telling me! I have to hurry to the Easter egg-roll in my community. Love beating out the little kids!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> For quite some years now I've taken to listening to Josef Bohuslav Foerster's Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 54 on or around Easter day. In Foerster's original Czech the symphony is titled "Veliká noc" which is literally "Great" or "Big Night". Great Night is, of course, the night that links Holy Saturday with Easter Sunday. In Eastern European (Russian, Slovakian) tradition this is probably the most sacred time of the year.
> 
> My old Nonesuch LP
> 
> ...


And did you have a good Easter with you music???


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Going to try and give a full listen to Bach's St. Matthew Passion:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

JamieHoldham said:


> Going to try and give a full listen to Bach's St. Matthew Passion:


Make things easier on yourself with the Readers Digest version.

https://sites.google.com/site/kenocstuff/bach-s-passions-reader-s-digest-versions


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

On Easter morning I listened to JS Bach's Easter Oratorio. The day before, I listened to his St. Matthew Passion. Bach just makes the most sense, to me, on Easter.


----------

